# [How NOT to make music] Rate this track



## JMAA (Sep 4, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2745414/
It would be quite fun telling how ear-rape this could be. I've tried best to make the worst track ever made in mankind. Here are the ratings you can give:
1. A toddler could do better.
2. A spaz could do better.
3. A retarded monkey could do better.
4. A rock could do better.
5. Indescriptible Horror.

Go go power earrapes.

And if someone can write a thesis about this, go.


----------



## aftershok (Sep 4, 2009)

wierd,, I posted,, but no post,, I will do again,, I will try to get thru entrie track later,, too early,,  BAWWWwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Sep 4, 2009)

My ear popped and I fainted.

I rate this -999999999999999999999999999...


----------



## JMAA (Sep 4, 2009)

VengeanceZ said:


> My ear popped and I fainted.
> 
> I rate this -999999999999999999999999999...


At least I'm sincere, I made the worst track in History.
A little experiment, I say.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Sep 4, 2009)

Sounds like kwwrr with decidedly less form.

And that's a good thing, I guess.


----------



## BaronWise (Sep 4, 2009)

6. Miley Cyrus could do better. (I'm so lame :< but you know it's true.)
You made my ears sad.


----------



## JMAA (Sep 4, 2009)

BaronWise said:


> 6. Miley Cyrus could do better. (I'm so lame :< but you know it's true.)
> You made my ears sad.



My intention is to experiment with others' ears. If that, I'm a mad scientist.


----------



## Hir (Sep 4, 2009)

Epic noise music there.


----------



## JMAA (Sep 4, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Epic noise music there.



This isn't even noise! It's much like a Down-Syndrome toddler's been hammering with a toy hammer a toy keyboard plugged to the computer and Fruity Loops, and while his drunken dad screams "I AM PENIS!!! LOL" while composing such an authistic aberration.

Did I go too far when saying this?


----------



## Hir (Sep 4, 2009)

JMAA said:


> This isn't even noise! It's much like a Down-Syndrome toddler's been hammering with a toy hammer a toy keyboard plugged to the computer and Fruity Loops, and while his drunken dad screams "I AM PENIS!!! LOL" while composing such an authistic aberration.
> 
> Did I go too far when saying this?


That description was beautiful and you should be proud.


----------



## JMAA (Sep 4, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> That description was beautiful and you should be proud.



Then I'm godfucking AVGN's nemesis.


----------



## Darkstar-Dracon (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll go as far as saying it sucks more than that god-awful "a x could do better" rating system.


----------



## JMAA (Sep 4, 2009)

By the way, I recorded the I AM PENIS thing.


----------



## twelvestring (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll try to look on the bright side...I always wanted an arch nemesis.


----------



## Takun (Sep 4, 2009)

I enjoyed it~

9.0/10 BEST NEW MUSIC


----------



## BaronWise (Sep 6, 2009)

My brain took a crap inside of a tuba which then was carried by a retarded 4th grader chasing Bob Marley as he fell down the stairs screaming "DICK IN A BOX!!!" through an oboe playing an F an octave above middle C about 30 cents flat when tuned to 433Hz and all of that was then forced into my ear and it still sounded better than this.


----------

